# FREE MOBILE : LA 3G NE MARCHE/FONCTIONNE PAS



## BROWNSUGGA (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

Cliente Free pour la freebox, j'ai également commandé la carte sim Free mobile avec le forfait à 15,99 euros. J'ai reçu ma carte sim free mobile lundi, les appels et sms fonctionnent bien, par contre la 3G ne fonctionne pas .
J'ai bien la mention 3G en haut à gauche à côté des barres de réseau Free (j'habite Toulouse Centre) mais ça ne marche pas quand même. Vu que j'ai fait une portabilité d'SFR à Free Mobile je ne devrais pas avoir à paramétrer mon iphone non ?
Savez-vous d'où vient le problème ?

Merci

Brownsugga


----------



## lemarseillais23 (19 Janvier 2012)

si j'ai lu qu'en théorie, il y a un paramétrage du téléphone à faire


----------



## BROWNSUGGA (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci pour l'info. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner la manip' exacte ?

J'ai un iphone 4 qui n'est pas jailbreaké.

Merci !


----------



## MJF (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, voici un lien où tout est expliqué en images.

http://www.universfreebox.com/article16184.html


----------



## BROWNSUGGA (19 Janvier 2012)

Merci MJF !! 
J'ai jamais été déçue par MacGeneration... et pour cause !
Happy Face 

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## BROWNSUGGA (21 Janvier 2012)

Bon, problème 3G réglé... par contre impossible d'envoyer ou recevoir des MMS... mais bonne nouvelle depuis ce matin, la solution est proposée directement par Apple cette fois via Itunes : 
http://www.freeiphone.fr/apple-parametre-liphone-pour-free-mobile-via-itunes/

Je viens d'accepter la mise à jour et les MMS fonctionnent... 

Bon we


----------

